# Navajo Reservoir Public Operations Meeting



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

The public meeting for Navajo Reservoir Operations is next Tuesday in Farmington, NM. 
-------------

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR
PUBLIC OPERATIONS MEETING

SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL
August 20, 2014


The next coordination meeting for the operation of the Navajo Unit will be on Tuesday, August 26th, 2014, from 1:00-3:00 p.m. It will be held at the Farmington Civic Center, 200 West Arrington, in Farmington, New Mexico.

The meeting agenda will include a review of this year’s operations and hydrology, a discussion of planned operations for the coming water year, updates on maintenance activities, and the Recovery Program on the San Juan River. 

If you have any suggestions for the agenda or have questions about the meeting, please call Susan Behery at 970-385-6560 or email at [email protected].


----------



## dbendell (Apr 8, 2012)

How about a nice release for labor day? Say Maybe 4K. 
then just say it was accident and it wont happen again....


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes that would be nice! However, the rainstorms that are predicted for this week should keep flows going. We are decreasing the release tomorrow morning at 4am to 550 cfs. We'll monitor and increase again later this week if the storms don't materialize. 

Press release below:
Bureau of Reclamation - Project Notices: Navajo Unit


----------

